# Galleries



## theturninggate (Apr 7, 2008)

*TTG XML Shadowbox Auto Index*

TTG XML Shadowbox Auto Index is an alternate version of TTG XML Auto Index that loads galleries into a shadowbox instead of the web browser window. The template is now at version 1.1.

This template is ideally used to index galleries containing no options for a header or site navigation, such as the Airtight SimpleViewer, AutoViewer or TiltViewer galleries, as the viewer can easily return to the index simply by closing the shadowbox overlay.

Usage is the same as for TTG XML Auto Index. For those who used 1.', gallery index files no longer need to be referenced explicitly. The gallery index will find them on its own.

Sample gallery index.


----------



## hoddo (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Matt...

a general Q re the galleries.  Is it possible to apply have my identity plate across the image and change the opacity rather than it appear at the top for instance?

Actually, I'd like it to appear at the top but also on each image to stop any copying.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 7, 2008)

*TTG XML Shadowbox Auto Index*

If I'm understanding you correctly, you want to use the ID plate as a watermark. It would be possible to overlay the ID plate atop images in an HTML gallery using CSS, but it's not possible to write the ID plate into the output images as a watermark, so it would be pretty pointless to do so.


----------



## hoddo (Apr 7, 2008)

*TTG XML Shadowbox Auto Index*

That's right Matthew, a watermark would actually be very useful for me.  I almost exclusively use your Shadowbox gallery but I'd like to watermark the images from within the gallery.

Guess it's not going to happen but thanks for replying.

P


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 8, 2008)

*TTG XML Shadowbox Auto Index*

I see. You can use the standard LR watermarks from within the gallery, but that's it. Until LR offers better watermarking options, there's little I can do about it.

One alternative would be to manually export your images at web resolution using the LR / Mogrify export plugin, then replacing the web gallery images with the watermarked versions.


----------



## theturninggate (May 3, 2008)

*TTG XML Shadowbox Auto Index*

I've updated this template to 1.1. It's less rough now, and the gallery index files no longer need to be explicit. You can leave the Album URL field blank for autoindex.xml, and the gallery index will find the URL on its own now.

I've also updated my original posting, above, to look more like an official release.


----------



## dvine (May 3, 2008)

*TTG XML Shadowbox Auto Index*

So as I understand the SB Index template, its use eliminates the need to set up  stages for simpleviewer with a separate subdirectory for the files. 

With SB Index, you would simply upload your simpleviewer images to a subdirectory such as myindex/mypictures, then upload the SB Index template the a parent directory myindex.

The need for the directory myindex/mypictures/simpleviewer is then eliminated.


----------



## theturninggate (May 3, 2008)

*TTG XML Shadowbox Auto Index*

Yes, this is yet another option for presenting your Flash galleries in a way consistent with your website. Opting to use TTG galleries, you now have two options for consistency, in which "SimpleViewer" can be substituted with whichever gallery you prefer:

XML Auto Index + Stage + SimpleViewer

Or,

XML Shadowbox Auto Index + SimpleViewer + TTG XML Maker

The XML Maker is used to create the autoindex.xml file that the auto index uses to pick up on the existence of your gallery.


----------



## dvine (May 3, 2008)

*TTG XML Shadowbox Auto Index*

And for 'complete' understanding, and because I've set up for the stage, but kind of like the shadowbox index overlay, what happens with

XML Shadowbox Auto Index + Stage + SimpleViewer

Thanks


----------



## theturninggate (May 4, 2008)

*TTG XML Shadowbox Auto Index*

Then the Stage pages get loaded in a Shadowbox. That's okay too. But if people use the menu options in your header, they'll continue to navigate the site within the shadowbox, rather than in the browser window.


----------



## abfab22 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Stage+Shadowbox auto index+simpleviewer*

Hi there. Great work. Love the new stuff. Im not an experienced html user, but this has taught me so much and I have been able to figure everything out. 

What I want to do: I use lightroom but edit everything else in Dreamweaver. I feel I have much more control in headers and footers and that type of stuff, considering my experience. 

 Ive setup up a stage page. Separately I've setup shadowbox index to open up to my simpleviewer gallery. All my pages in my site all use the stage. I want my stage page to have the shadowbox auto index inside it, so it can open up using the cool shadowbox overlay into simpleviewer. 

How can I incorporate the shadowbox index into my stage portion of the page?

Please let me know if this is possible and how I can do it. I'm good at directions and usually can figure everything out except this. 

Below is the site I'm working on, but it is only stage and simpleviewer: 

www.abfabphotostudio.com/6.2

Thanks, Jen


----------



## theturninggate (Jun 6, 2008)

*TTG XML Shadowbox Auto Index*

The index.php file included with the gallery only generates the index body. The head, header and footer of the page are called in from external files using include statements in the PHP file. So, by editing the head.html, header.html and footer.html files output with the index, you can make whatever changes you like to the page. It shouldn't be necessary to edit the index.php file.


----------



## Steve Sutherland (Jun 9, 2008)

*TTG XML Shadowbox Auto Index*

Matthew,

I know why you had to pick a language such as PHP to do the index, because of its server-side access to the folder structure, using a fairly well supported script language.  I want to use this gallery index but my host (GoDaddy Windows Server) will not run PHP.  I can dabble in ASP and I'm considering converting the index.php to index.asp code.  I'm sure there are others out there much more qualified to do the job.  

My question is, could you or someone else convert that index to an alternative such as asp and make it available as another option?  If not, and I do it, would you be interested in sending it out side-by-side with the index.php file so that servers have a choice?


----------



## theturninggate (Jun 9, 2008)

*TTG XML Shadowbox Auto Index*

Hi Steve,

I'm not at all familiar with ASP scripting, but if you want to make the conversion, I'll include it with the gallery. Let me know how it goes.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## p.okolowicz (Oct 5, 2008)

*TTG XML Shadowbox Auto Index*

Hello,

I have a problem with this gallery. I can't indexing and I need your help.

I am writing you what I do. In library I select 6 photos which I use to thumbnail in index. I click "Web" and now I have a problem because I don't know how can I add photos inside to index. I hope you understand me. On the right I see "Album Thumbnail" and "URL Album". What should I write there?

Maybe you can give me something example or maybe screenshot what should I do?

Please give me a hand and sorry for my language but I am Polish.


----------

